# AW-7 Owners Club !



## zechah (Sep 15, 2013)

Post your aw-7 , modifications etc...


----------



## zechah (Sep 15, 2013)

my AW-7 while changing the shitty factory strings to Heavy Cores


----------



## Rich5150 (Sep 15, 2013)

My AW-7 with a real Hipshot. And I'll be adding a set of brushed black 57-7 & 66-7 EMG's hopefully soon


----------



## patata (Sep 15, 2013)

Shouldn't Alex comment something here?


----------



## zechah (Sep 15, 2013)

Rich5150 said:


> My AW-7 with a real Hipshot. And I'll be adding a set of brushed black 57-7 & 66-7 EMG's hopefully soon



what's the difference between this one and the ltd one?!


----------



## Rich5150 (Sep 15, 2013)

Seemed to brighten it up a little with the stainless saddles. And to me it's more comfortable under my hand.


----------



## zechah (Sep 15, 2013)

Rich5150 said:


> Seemed to brighten it up a little with the stainless saddles. And to me it's more comfortable under my hand.



if you change the pickups, let us know how they sound


----------



## Rich5150 (Sep 15, 2013)

Will do


----------



## UltraParanoia (Sep 15, 2013)

Rich5150 said:


> My AW-7 with a real Hipshot. And I'll be adding a set of brushed black 57-7 & 66-7 EMG's hopefully soon


 
EMG & Dimarzios arent a straight swap. The routing isnt the same size, Dimarzios are much bigger


----------



## Rotatous (Sep 15, 2013)

It would be so cool if these things had multiple finish options - this shape/style should become a standard model.


----------



## Dalcan (Sep 15, 2013)

How do the stock pick ups sound? I can't find anything decent on youtube.


----------



## User Name (Sep 15, 2013)

ok gais.... who wants to sell me theirs


----------



## zechah (Sep 16, 2013)

thisisdoodoobaby said:


> How do the stock pick ups sound? I can't find anything decent on youtube.



they are pretty good . D activators


----------



## zechah (Sep 16, 2013)

User Name said:


> ok gais.... who wants to sell me theirs



anything you have to trade?!


----------



## Symbol (Sep 16, 2013)

I LOVE my AW-7. I changed the pups to Liquifire 7 and DA neck in the bridge, 1meg pots for vol and tone  Awesome cleans, lead and of course, it djents.


----------



## Acrid (Sep 16, 2013)

My AW-7 with Duncan Distortion in the bridge, removed tone pot as I never use them and moved volume to tone position. Swapping Distortion out for a Blackhawk when it arrives and also replacing nut.


----------



## JD27 (Sep 16, 2013)

I like the D-Activators but I may replace them Duncan Black Winters. They are custom only for 7/8 right now, but hopefully they release them as regular production. The 6 string versions sound awesome in my Phoenix-1000 though. The definitely brightened that one up.


----------



## zechah (Sep 16, 2013)

Acrid said:


> My AW-7 with Duncan Distortion in the bridge, removed tone pot as I never use them and moved volume to tone position. Swapping Distortion out for a Blackhawk when it arrives and also replacing nut.



yeah that volume pot gets in the way sometimes


----------



## jimwratt (Sep 17, 2013)

I really like these guitars and wish they weren't a signature model. I've never even heard of White Chapel before this thread.


----------



## kevdes93 (Sep 17, 2013)

jimwratt said:


> I really like these guitars and wish they weren't a signature model. I've never even heard of White Chapel before this thread.


why does is matter that its someones sig? 

if you like the guitar, i say go for it


----------



## JD27 (Sep 17, 2013)

kevdes93 said:


> why does is matter that its someones sig?
> 
> if you like the guitar, i say go for it



Yeah really makes no difference. I didn't buy it because of the band, just really liked the guitar. Other than the small signature on the headstock you wouldn't know it was a signature model anyway.


----------



## zechah (Sep 18, 2013)

it doesn't matter. I'm not an Alex Wade fan but i like the guitar!


----------



## hfam (Sep 18, 2013)

Acrid said:


> My AW-7 with Duncan Distortion in the bridge, removed tone pot as I never use them and moved volume to tone position. Swapping Distortion out for a Blackhawk when it arrives and also replacing nut.



Long time lurker (and very long time 7 stringer) and new poster here, as well as a new AW-7 owner! w00t! 

I would love to do exactly the same thing as you've done, move the vol pot to the tone pot location and remove the tone pot.

I can't see in your photo though, how did you deal with the hole left in the plastic where the vol pot used to be? Is it still there, or did you cover/fill it with something?

Otherwise I love this axe, and it really offsets my other LTD 7's and Ibanez 7's nicely. The blood burst finish is gorgeous, and I love the fretboard and neck. I'd planned to load up some Invaders as I've done in my old LTD, but frankly the D-activators sound pretty damned good as they are and will leave them in place for now.

Anyhow, some insight as to how you dealt with the vol pot hole would sure be appreciated, thanks!

hfam

ETA: Ahhh...I see it now, it looks like you put some sort of plug in it perhaps? Something you ordered, found, etc? Any assistance would be greatly appreciated, thanks!!

*ETA2:* I found another thread here which has some great info on the plugs, hopefully this helps someone else looking for the same info.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...-covers-anyone-know-anything-about-these.html


----------



## Acrid (Sep 18, 2013)

I used an automotive blanking grommet and a little super glue to fill the hole.


----------



## Sepultorture (Sep 19, 2013)

not a super quick and cheap way of going about it, but if you were looking to get rid of the tone pot and just go all volume, you guys could buy a custom made pick guard plate with a hole drilled just for the tone pots location and put the volume there, out of the way and just pickup selection and volume


----------



## Dark Aegis (Sep 22, 2013)

Rich5150 said:


> My AW-7 with a real Hipshot. And I'll be adding a set of brushed black 57-7 & 66-7 EMG's hopefully soon



Was the hipshot a direct swap?


----------



## Rich5150 (Sep 22, 2013)

Dark Aegis said:


> Was the hipshot a direct swap?



Nope had to use the string holes to locate it


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Sep 24, 2013)

Awesome thread guys! Love to see so many happy AW-7 owners!


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Sep 24, 2013)

What would your alls opinion be of a new version of the AW-7 being a bolt on? 

I'm trying to convince ESP to let me do another version of the AW-7, and I have found lately I've been preferring the tonal qualities of the pickups sitting in the body wood like a bolt on or set neck over the neck through tone where the pick ups sit in the maple neck wood.

I was thinking bolt on and maybe even baritone scale. Not 100% on the baritone but I've been recording our new record with the SCT-607B and it's been growing on me especially for how low we tune.


----------



## JMP2203 (Sep 24, 2013)

Set-thru neck!!! that one the best esp/ltd specs available


----------



## seraphim (Sep 24, 2013)

As a player I say if you can get whatever you want, as someone who is in the business of selling guitars I don't think it's a wise idea. I'm not even big on WC but I do have an AW7 with a set of Blackhawks and a Dimarzio super 5 way switch installed. I bought the guitar cause I liked the guitar alot and I believe that was your approach In The first place. I say keep that vibe going wih a T shaped aw 7 all things remaining the same, or you swamp ash tele either one of those with a set neck is very unique and would sell as well as be satisfying to the players.


----------



## coffinwisdom (Sep 24, 2013)

AlexWadeWC said:


> What would your alls opinion be of a new version of the AW-7 being a bolt on?
> 
> I'm trying to convince ESP to let me do another version of the AW-7, and I have found lately I've been preferring the tonal qualities of the pickups sitting in the body wood like a bolt on or set neck over the neck through tone where the pick ups sit in the maple neck wood.
> 
> I was thinking bolt on and maybe even baritone scale. Not 100% on the baritone but I've been recording our new record with the SCT-607B and it's been growing on me especially for how low we tune.



If that was on the market right now I would buy it. I've been waiting for a different option to the SCT-607B. Not a fan of the pickup configuration and I don't really want to go that far to mod a guitar. Might go for a Schecter SLS but I like LTDs a lot

There aren't enough true baritone 7s especially in this price range. ESP already has one of the best ones on the market in the Steph Carpenter sigs


----------



## JD27 (Sep 24, 2013)

Set neck tele shape would be awesome, baritone or not. I like the SCT-607b except for the pickup placement.


----------



## Mike (Sep 24, 2013)

make the next one alder


----------



## themalicenote (Sep 25, 2013)

Hey Alex! Ive played your sig and love how it plays...but if it was a baritone scale with a hipshot bridge I'd buy one in a heart beat!


----------



## protest (Sep 25, 2013)

AlexWadeWC said:


> What would your alls opinion be of a new version of the AW-7 being a bolt on?
> 
> I'm trying to convince ESP to let me do another version of the AW-7, and I have found lately I've been preferring the tonal qualities of the pickups sitting in the body wood like a bolt on or set neck over the neck through tone where the pick ups sit in the maple neck wood.
> 
> I was thinking bolt on and maybe even baritone scale. Not 100% on the baritone but I've been recording our new record with the SCT-607B and it's been growing on me especially for how low we tune.



I think the bolt on would be an easier sell to ESP than a baritone. You're already positioned into a small sector of guitars with a 7-string, and to add a baritone scale to that would likely push you into a smaller demographic. 

ESP may think that the couple models they currently have is sufficient for that market, and adding another similar production model would be redundant. That said, if it's what you like it never hurts to ask. At the least you could just wind up getting a custom one for yourself.


----------



## Mattykoda (Sep 25, 2013)

AlexWadeWC said:


> What would your alls opinion be of a new version of the AW-7 being a bolt on?
> 
> I'm trying to convince ESP to let me do another version of the AW-7, and I have found lately I've been preferring the tonal qualities of the pickups sitting in the body wood like a bolt on or set neck over the neck through tone where the pick ups sit in the maple neck wood.
> 
> I was thinking bolt on and maybe even baritone scale. Not 100% on the baritone but I've been recording our new record with the SCT-607B and it's been growing on me especially for how low we tune.



Tele shape 7, set neck or bolt on as long as it has the upper fret access like your sig.


----------



## zechah (Nov 5, 2013)

same body shape , maybe with EMG's , white alder body with maple neck and fretboard , floyd rose


----------



## Charvel7string (Nov 5, 2013)

Im putting a set of bkp aftermaths in mine! Is the hipshot worth it while i have the cash i may want to get one what do you think?


----------



## Insinfier (Nov 5, 2013)

Charvel7string said:


> Im putting a set of bkp aftermaths in mine! Is the hipshot worth it while i have the cash i may want to get one what do you think?



If you're okay with drilling the body. It's not a simple remove-and-replace job. The screw holes don't match.

You can also just replace all the saddles with Hipshot saddles.

Still not sure what pickups I want to put in my AW-7, if I do change them. Maybe some white Warpigs.



AlexWadeWC said:


> What would your alls opinion be of a new version of the AW-7 being a bolt on?
> 
> I'm trying to convince ESP to let me do another version of the AW-7, and I have found lately I've been preferring the tonal qualities of the pickups sitting in the body wood like a bolt on or set neck over the neck through tone where the pick ups sit in the maple neck wood.
> 
> I was thinking bolt on and maybe even baritone scale. Not 100% on the baritone but I've been recording our new record with the SCT-607B and it's been growing on me especially for how low we tune.



Yes, please do.

Also...

27" AW-8. Please.

Please...


----------



## stevexc (Nov 5, 2013)

AlexWadeWC said:


> What would your alls opinion be of a new version of the AW-7 being a bolt on?
> 
> I'm trying to convince ESP to let me do another version of the AW-7, and I have found lately I've been preferring the tonal qualities of the pickups sitting in the body wood like a bolt on or set neck over the neck through tone where the pick ups sit in the maple neck wood.
> 
> I was thinking bolt on and maybe even baritone scale. Not 100% on the baritone but I've been recording our new record with the SCT-607B and it's been growing on me especially for how low we tune.



I totally would pick up a bolt-on version. Hell, the only reason I didn't pick up your sig is because it was a hardtail, and now that I've satisfied my tremolo itch it's miiiighty high up my list of wants. A cheaper bolt-on version would be so tempting... although I'd prefer set-neck.

Honestly, the only things I'd change on the AW-7 would be making it a 4+3 headstock and string-thru. And those are just minor preferences.

Pretty sweet to see an artist directly asking his fans about these kinda things, though!


----------



## Charvel7string (Nov 5, 2013)

do you have a link for the saddles?


----------



## Insinfier (Nov 5, 2013)

I do not. I haven't searched for it in awhile, so I can't say for sure whether or not you can just buy them separately. I do have a link for the bridge, though. You can always get that and take the saddles from it. At least one person used the saddles here on SS. I think he said they were a tight fit but worked well.

7 String Fixed .125 Guitar Bridge > Store > Hipshot Products


----------



## Nag (Nov 5, 2013)

set-thru would be crazy awesome because the pickup would indeed sit in the body wood, without the playability at the last frets suffering from the huge-ass bulky neckjoint

oh and baritone = win IMO. might want one.


----------



## kevdes93 (Nov 5, 2013)

baritone scale and a real hipshot would have me sold completely. itd be a toss up between that and the new km-7!


----------



## Charvel7string (Nov 6, 2013)

Im saving up for olas sig!


----------



## Charvel7string (Nov 6, 2013)

i like it how it is but make it a baritone


----------



## zechah (Nov 7, 2013)

yup. definitely baritone. but don't place the pickups like the SC hahaha!


----------



## Nag (Nov 9, 2013)

(also someone convince Ben Savage to make his sig 27" scale too, cause I want a floyd guitar  )


----------



## Alex6534 (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm so god damn close to picking one of these up, those in the US lucky these are $900, in the UK they're about 12-1300


----------



## zechah (Nov 10, 2013)

Alex6534 said:


> I'm so god damn close to picking one of these up, those in the US lucky these are $900, in the UK they're about 12-1300



do it!


----------



## Toejam (Nov 15, 2013)

I love mine. Only thing I did was change the dome knobs to strat knobs I had laying around. With this and my Carvin, I don't think I really need any other 7s, and I like the 25.5" scale just fine.





[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Black Mamba (Nov 15, 2013)

Truly a badass guitar, if you're in the market for a 7 you'd be crazy not to check out the AW-7.


----------



## Charvel7string (Nov 15, 2013)

Im putting bareknuckle blackhawks in mine it will then be the djentnator


----------



## Insinfier (Nov 15, 2013)

Black Mamba said:


> Truly a badass guitar, if you're in the market for a 7 you'd be crazy not to check out the AW-7.



It's like they forgot to paint the DiMarzio logo on some of the D-Activators. 

Been wondering about that...


----------



## Toejam (Nov 15, 2013)

Insinfier said:


> It's like they forgot to paint the DiMarzio logo on some of the D-Activators.
> 
> Been wondering about that...



I've also wondered about that. Some of the logos are black, but most I see are white.


----------



## Charvel7string (Nov 16, 2013)

my bare knuckle blackhawks are coming in this week ill post a pic when i get them installed!! Its going to look so sexy!


----------



## Insinfier (Nov 17, 2013)

Charvel7string said:


> my bare knuckle blackhawks are coming in this week ill post a pic when i get them installed!! Its going to look so sexy!



I wonder if it will fit without any modification. I was going to put a Deathbucker in mine but I stopped when I realized I'd have to cut in the pickguard to make it fit. Now I have a DB7 and nothing to put it in...


----------



## seraphim (Nov 25, 2013)

Insinfier said:


> I wonder if it will fit without any modification. I was going to put a Deathbucker in mine but I stopped when I realized I'd have to cut in the pickguard to make it fit. Now I have a DB7 and nothing to put it in...



I have a set of blackhawks in my AW-7 the neck pp fit perfectly. the bridge pick up is just barely to big so you might have to file down the sides of the pick guard like i did.


----------



## Insinfier (Nov 25, 2013)

That doesn't sound too bad. With the Deathbuckers, I'd have to file down the sides just a bit and cut into the four rounded corners. Thank you!


----------



## zechah (Nov 25, 2013)

post some pictures of it with BKP's. or any video or sound demo


----------



## zechah (Nov 25, 2013)

Insinfier said:


> It's like they forgot to paint the DiMarzio logo on some of the D-Activators.
> 
> Been wondering about that...



they look better without logo.


----------



## ExhumedShadow (Nov 25, 2013)

Good looking axes all-round.

Alex, there are butloads of quality bolt-on 7's to choose from and not so many neckthrus, if you gotta change the construction please go for set-thru, you'll get the core tone out on the mahogany and not the maple, no need to stick bolts in it =)

I'd twist ESP'S arm for a real hipshot though and maybe a color variation.

Thanks for stoping by.


----------



## kyre408 (Nov 25, 2013)

Just joined the AW-7 club, little late on posting this... but it happened November 15th, 2011. effin love this guitar!!


----------



## Charvel7string (Nov 25, 2013)

Getting my bkp installed will post pics soon! prepare for sexyness


----------



## seraphim (Nov 25, 2013)

zechah said:


> post some pictures of it with BKP's. or any video or sound demo



I'll post some pics later today. If anyone is interested the blackhawks not only look great with the AW-7 but sound incredible. a perfect match. mine has the ceramic bridge, and a Super 5 way switch with split inner coils and outer coils on th 2 & 4 positions. I'd really suggest that as well a cheap upgrade that really opens up the guitar for cleans. I'm recording this weekend clips shall be posted hopefully.


----------



## seraphim (Nov 26, 2013)

https://scontent-a-lax.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash2/197744_523661491026058_948369177_n.jpg


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Nov 27, 2013)

Nice! How do they sound in the guitar? I may be picking one up soon


----------



## Mordecai (Nov 27, 2013)

protest said:


> I think the bolt on would be an easier sell to ESP than a baritone. You're already positioned into a small sector of guitars with a 7-string, and to add a baritone scale to that would likely push you into a smaller demographic.



i am going to respectfully disagree with this, reason being is if you are going to have a 7-string you might as well have a baritone scale with it. most people these days prefer baritone scale over 25.5. (at least on this forum)

with that being said... i think it would sell just as well and give people another option to chose from.


----------



## seraphim (Nov 27, 2013)

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Nice! How do they sound in the guitar? I may be picking one up soon



thanks! they sound great, I'm exceptionally satisfied! Compared to the DA's there is a perceived drop in gain, a smoother feel. If a high gain flavor could be silky this is how i see it. plenty of aggression on tap. clarity is all ways spot on, and the neck has an awesome "deep" sound. not muddy or anything just a pleasant depth to the attack.


----------



## Charvel7string (Nov 27, 2013)

Mine are so tight, bright and clear i almost dont need my maxon as a boost! but they still retain enough gain for FACEMELTING [email protected] death metal. to some it up the guitar is now a Djent machine!


----------



## zechah (Nov 29, 2013)

Charvel7string said:


> Mine are so tight, bright and clear i almost dont need my maxon as a boost! but they still retain enough gain for FACEMELTING [email protected] death metal. to some it up the guitar is now a Djent machine!



come on. post a picture,video. or audio demo. at least a pic i really want to see it


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Dec 1, 2013)

A few pics of mine I got this week:
















NGD here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/255674-finally-part-club-aw-7-ngd.html


----------



## Insinfier (Dec 1, 2013)

Welcome to the "Unpainted DiMarzio Logo" Club!


----------



## theronaldchase (Dec 1, 2013)

AlexWadeWC said:


> What would your alls opinion be of a new version of the AW-7 being a bolt on?
> 
> I'm trying to convince ESP to let me do another version of the AW-7, and I have found lately I've been preferring the tonal qualities of the pickups sitting in the body wood like a bolt on or set neck over the neck through tone where the pick ups sit in the maple neck wood.
> 
> I was thinking bolt on and maybe even baritone scale. Not 100% on the baritone but I've been recording our new record with the SCT-607B and it's been growing on me especially for how low we tune.



Baritone scale would be the sealing factor in my buying one of these. I've been seriously considering one for a while but haven't taken the plunge because of the scale length. 

I actually prefer bolt on, but I haven't really played many neck-thru guitars so my opinion may change on that.

And for what it's worth, maybe some color options would be a neat idea.


----------



## seraphim (Dec 2, 2013)

mines for the lazy


----------



## zechah (Dec 2, 2013)

what do you guys think about installing some Juggernauts? anyone tried them?


----------



## seraphim (Dec 2, 2013)

zechah said:


> what do you guys think about installing some Juggernauts? anyone tried them?



It's been on my mind. i think i'll wait for another guitar tho.


----------



## Charvel7string (Dec 2, 2013)

in my opinion it would make the guitar to warm/dark


----------



## Charvel7string (Dec 8, 2013)

snazzyness


----------



## zechah (Dec 9, 2013)

Charvel7string said:


> snazzyness



cool dude. how do they sound?


----------



## Sdrizis89 (Dec 9, 2013)

zechah said:


> what do you guys think about installing some Juggernauts? anyone tried them?



i have a set in a maple neck thru mahogany wing soloist 6 string and i love it...im debating putting them in my aw-7


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Dec 9, 2013)

zechah said:


> cool dude. how do they sound?



Massive and angry  and kinda dark

EDIT: totally didn't realize the guitar in the picture had Black Hawks  damn thumbnail haha


----------



## Charvel7string (Dec 9, 2013)

very djenty hotter then i though they would be i can hit those dime/ zakk wylde pinch harmonics ill post a vid soon. make the guitar brighter then the d activators but they have a very presents mid range


----------



## Acrid (Dec 10, 2013)

Got mine back from my tech last week with a new nut and Blackhawk in the bridge


----------



## Charvel7string (Dec 10, 2013)

whats the biggest string you guys can fit ? ive gotten a 64 but thats still muddy in drop g#


----------



## Acrid (Dec 10, 2013)

I have a 68+10-46 in drop A.


----------



## Charvel7string (Dec 10, 2013)

did you have to drill it?


----------



## Acrid (Dec 10, 2013)

Nope, a 70 fits in there too.


----------



## Insinfier (Dec 10, 2013)

Can confirm a 70 fits.


----------



## zechah (Dec 11, 2013)

lol, I'm using Heavy Cores 10-46-60 . drop A , but i think i should go for a 64 or something because it's a little floppy!


----------



## Charvel7string (Dec 11, 2013)

yea i like getting a 13-62 baritone set and add a 10 for the high e it works great in B standard to drop A.


----------



## zechah (Dec 11, 2013)

yeah that should work


----------



## Acrid (Jan 14, 2014)

Rich5150 said:


> My AW-7 with a real Hipshot. And I'll be adding a set of brushed black 57-7 & 66-7 EMG's hopefully soon



Hey Rich, when you installed the Hipshot was it just a case of removing the old bridge, filling in the existing mounting holes then fitting the Hipshot bridge by lining up the string through holes and drilling new mounting holes? It looks like the bridge will cover the old mounting holes anyway. Which size Hipshot did you get, the .125 or .175?


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Jan 14, 2014)

Acrid said:


> Got mine back from my tech last week with a new nut and Blackhawk in the bridge



Nice Mods! Dig the single volume knob. Truth be told I should have just made it single volume as I never use the tone knob anyway but I figured not having the tone knob could hurt some potential sales so I just left it.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Jan 14, 2014)

Charvel7string said:


> yea i like getting a 13-62 baritone set and add a 10 for the high e it works great in B standard to drop A.



This is the exact same thing we do for drop A.

and 68-14 baritone pack plus an 11 for the high D in drop G.


----------



## Sdrizis89 (Jan 14, 2014)

AlexWadeWC said:


> This is the exact same thing we do for drop A.
> 
> and 68-14 baritone pack plus an 11 for the high D in drop G.



I need to try 13-62 baritone set and a 10 for drop A. I was going to try 10-52 with a 62 for the low A. I use 10-52 on my 6s in standard down to drop c#.


----------



## Acrid (Jan 15, 2014)

AlexWadeWC said:


> Nice Mods! Dig the single volume knob. Truth be told I should have just made it single volume as I never use the tone knob anyway but I figured not having the tone knob could hurt some potential sales so I just left it.



Yeh I can understand that, its an easy thing to do if you want it anyway. Can't wait for the new album, keep up the good work


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jan 15, 2014)

I use a La'Bella set on mine for drop A that's the same as a set of 10's for the top 6 strings then a 70 for the low A  

And yeah, the tuner fits the 70 with no problems or drilling, and it sounds killer!


----------



## Sdrizis89 (Jan 15, 2014)

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> I use a La'Bella set on mine for drop A that's the same as a set of 10's for the top 6 strings then a 70 for the low A
> 
> And yeah, the tuner fits the 70 with no problems or drilling, and it sounds killer!



My buddy was telling me about the LaBella's. How do you like the strings? I tend to use ernie balls, didnt like DR as much when i tried them.


----------



## Rich5150 (Jan 15, 2014)

Acrid said:


> Hey Rich, when you installed the Hipshot was it just a case of removing the old bridge, filling in the existing mounting holes then fitting the Hipshot bridge by lining up the string through holes and drilling new mounting holes? It looks like the bridge will cover the old mounting holes anyway. Which size Hipshot did you get, the .125 or .175?



I didn't fill the old holes it covers the existing holes no problem, and yea I just used the string holes to line up the bridge. I used the .125 couldn't find a .175


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jan 15, 2014)

Sdrizis89 said:


> My buddy was telling me about the LaBella's. How do you like the strings? I tend to use ernie balls, didnt like DR as much when i tried them.



I haven't used EB strings in a long time, but I also don't like DR as much if that helps. I've found that the La'Bellas have a little more tension than say D'addario, but not as much as Circle K/Kalium. About the same punch and "new" brightness as D'addario. 

Sorry if that's a bit vague, I've only had the strings on for a few days so I haven't been able to find as many subtle differences yet.


----------



## Sdrizis89 (Jan 15, 2014)

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> I haven't used EB strings in a long time, but I also don't like DR as much if that helps. I've found that the La'Bellas have a little more tension than say D'addario, but not as much as Circle K/Kalium. About the same punch and "new" brightness as D'addario.
> 
> Sorry if that's a bit vague, I've only had the strings on for a few days so I haven't been able to find as many subtle differences yet.



I didnt like the feel of DRs. honestly aside from EB, DR and D'addario, i haven't tried many others. Since you and a friend recommend La'Bella i might give them a GO.


----------



## Insinfier (Jan 15, 2014)

AlexWadeWC said:


> Nice Mods! Dig the single volume knob. Truth be told I should have just made it single volume as I never use the tone knob anyway but I figured not having the tone knob could hurt some potential sales so I just left it.


Now you have another thing to add to your wishlist should ESP ever green-light an updated version of your signature! I'd buy it, even though I already have the first.

My memory is fuzzy, but I think you were interested in getting a bolt-on version to get the pickups out of the maple neckthrough and possibly an extended scale. Now add a single volume near the edge of the pickguard and a Hipshot to that list. The increase in price is worth it.


----------



## Charvel7string (Jan 28, 2014)

Ok last night i was doing a string change and the low B string's screw that holds the spring and sattel popped out and i cant find it  Is their a place were I can order a replacement screw? Or what size screw is so i can see if I can buy a replacement at a hardware store. Thanks 
sorry for the bad pic. If you can see the arrow is where the screw i'm looking for is.


----------



## oneblackened (Jan 28, 2014)

I just bought an AW-7, it'll be here friday. PUMPED!


----------



## Charvel7string (Jan 28, 2014)

yea


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Apr 8, 2014)

Just traded some Aftermaths for a set of BlackHawks. Can't wait to drop them in one of my AW-7s after seeing so many people stoked on how they sound in their AW-7s.

The D-Activators are still my favorite pick up but I've been wanting to try the Hawks and more tonal options are never a bad thing!


----------



## Toejam (Apr 8, 2014)

Strat knobs and Graptech saddles are the only mods for me. 




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Apr 9, 2014)

Toejam said:


> Strat knobs and Graptech saddles are the only mods for me.



Nice! Did those Graphtech saddles drop in easy? I was actually looking at those today.


----------



## Toejam (Apr 9, 2014)

Yep, perfect fit!


----------



## ngrungebb91 (May 6, 2014)

Alex, will a baritone version of this guitar get released?... or is it still in the talks. I'm currently looking into this guitar and saving up for the summer but im torn in between getting the 25.5" or just another 7 string with a baritone scale.


----------



## oneblackened (May 29, 2014)

Word of advice, for those thinking about replacing the bridge with a real Hipshot:

You NEED to buy the .175" thickness. The .125" is too low and it will buzz, even with the saddles cranked.


----------



## Toejam (May 29, 2014)

oneblackened said:


> Word of advice, for those thinking about replacing the bridge with a real Hipshot:
> 
> You NEED to buy the .175" thickness. The .125" is too low and it will buzz, even with the saddles cranked.



That's good to know! I actually thought about using Hipshot saddles, but wasn't sure what thickness I needed, so I just wound up getting the Graphtech that fit fine.


----------



## oneblackened (May 29, 2014)

I was talking the full bridge assembly (I own what used to be Rich5150's AW7), actually, I didn't even know you could buy just saddles!


----------



## Toejam (May 29, 2014)

I'm pretty sure you can buy just the saddles separately, but I think you need to call or email them.


----------



## Sdrizis89 (Jan 9, 2015)

Sorry to bump an old thread but i am swapping the bridge for a hipshot. The stock bridge screws keep coming loose and falling out (i've lost one, replaced it, and lost it again). The intonation is all screwed up because of this. The guitar is great! Just this one issue, which a bridge upgrade will fix. Other than that i love this axe. Above, oneblackened, mentioned that a .175 is needed. Is this for sure? Anyone else have input on that? I want to order it tonight. Thanks!


----------



## Marchip (Jan 10, 2015)

ngrungebb91 said:


> Alex, will a baritone version of this guitar get released?... or is it still in the talks. I'm currently looking into this guitar and saving up for the summer but im torn in between getting the 25.5" or just another 7 string with a baritone scale.



If this will happen, I would insta-buy that guitar


----------



## KrisVonUlrich (Feb 10, 2015)

Hey Alex! i Bought your model one day ago. its a really killer guitar and its solid as hell. so i really like it . i'm trying to figure it out wich tuning would sound the best with this axe. How do you use yours mostly ? in G? (i have a strange habit that if i buy a signature guitar then i tune it exactly the same as the original user tunes it. you know it's kinda " your stuff your design ..." thing ) so my question would be where do you tune it ? (i can't deside if i should tune it to A or G) (ohhooo! what a big problem haha  ) 

Btw i have a 8 string LTD h-308 aswell i would be happier if it would be baritone cause i have to use f*ckin' thick strings right now but the guitar sounds cool . i use it in Drop A with a low E string mostly.

Cheers Fellows!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Feb 11, 2015)

^Alex was using an AW-7 for drop A songs and an SCT-607B for drop G songs when I saw them last summer


----------



## Acrid (Feb 12, 2015)

Sdrizis89 said:


> Above, oneblackened, mentioned that a .175 is needed. Is this for sure? Anyone else have input on that? I want to order it tonight. Thanks!



Yeh a .175 hipshot is the one to get, that's what I got for mine, as oneblackened said the .125 is too low.


----------



## EchelonXIII (Feb 16, 2015)

Reporting in! Mine is getting Juggs installed in the Black Battleworn finish with chrome allen screws as we speak. I am insanely satisfied with this axe, with an amazing value for money and awesome playability, and the pickup swap will just be the one thing that it needs for it to be fully ....ing awesome


----------



## Acrid (Aug 11, 2015)

Anyone tried a 57/66 set in their AW-7 yet?


----------



## possumkiller (Aug 12, 2015)

theronaldchase said:


> And for what it's worth, maybe some color options would be a neat idea.



I have to second this. I've been wishing in vain for more than a decade for a proper M-II seven. The AW-7 is the closest thing yet but the veneer top put me off. Some options like metallic finishes or plain old black would sell me. I love the pickguard BTW. Also, have you considered the benefits of a reversed inline headstock on tightening the lower strings?


This one "looks" all black in the lighting. It looks badass to me.


----------



## jabels (Aug 12, 2015)

So, I was browsing the ESP site looking at their six strings, hoping maybe they would come out with one as well thought out as an AW7, and decided to check it's page.

It says that it is on closeout. Does anyone know if it is being discontinued, or if it is just being updated? Sorry if this has been asked.


----------



## Smoked Porter (Aug 14, 2015)

^ Dunno, but I hope it means they're getting him an updated baritone version, and not just discontinuing it. I love my AW-7, and if they did make a new one, I'd pretty much start saving immediately.


----------



## ChubbyEwok (Aug 14, 2015)

Yeah I remember Alex saying he was talking to ESP about making him a signature baritone version a year or so ago. I'm going to assume that if they're discontinuing this model than they might update it with a baritone version next year.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Aug 16, 2015)

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> ^Alex was using an AW-7 for drop A songs and an SCT-607B for drop G songs when I saw them last summer



Correct, I prefer 25.5" for drop A and 27" for drop G


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Aug 16, 2015)

EchelonXIII said:


> Reporting in! Mine is getting Juggs installed in the Black Battleworn finish with chrome allen screws as we speak. I am insanely satisfied with this axe, with an amazing value for money and awesome playability, and the pickup swap will just be the one thing that it needs for it to be fully ....ing awesome



Glad you love it!


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Aug 16, 2015)

ngrungebb91 said:


> Alex, will a baritone version of this guitar get released?... or is it still in the talks. I'm currently looking into this guitar and saving up for the summer but im torn in between getting the 25.5" or just another 7 string with a baritone scale.



AW-7B is in the talks.... hoping to receive a prototype soon.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Aug 16, 2015)

possumkiller said:


> I have to second this. I've been wishing in vain for more than a decade for a proper M-II seven. The AW-7 is the closest thing yet but the veneer top put me off. Some options like metallic finishes or plain old black would sell me. I love the pickguard BTW. Also, have you considered the benefits of a reversed inline headstock on tightening the lower strings?
> 
> 
> This one "looks" all black in the lighting. It looks badass to me.



Some of the finishes came out so dark they look almost all black, I have one like this too. It definitely made me think about doing an all black version.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Aug 16, 2015)

KrisVonUlrich said:


> Hey Alex! i Bought your model one day ago. its a really killer guitar and its solid as hell. so i really like it . i'm trying to figure it out wich tuning would sound the best with this axe. How do you use yours mostly ? in G? (i have a strange habit that if i buy a signature guitar then i tune it exactly the same as the original user tunes it. you know it's kinda " your stuff your design ..." thing ) so my question would be where do you tune it ? (i can't deside if i should tune it to A or G) (ohhooo! what a big problem haha  )
> 
> Btw i have a 8 string LTD h-308 aswell i would be happier if it would be baritone cause i have to use f*ckin' thick strings right now but the guitar sounds cool . i use it in Drop A with a low E string mostly.
> 
> Cheers Fellows!



for 25.5 I use 62-10 for drop A and for 27 I use 68-11 for drop G


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Aug 16, 2015)

Smoked Porter said:


> ^ Dunno, but I hope it means they're getting him an updated baritone version, and not just discontinuing it. I love my AW-7, and if they did make a new one, I'd pretty much start saving immediately.



Start saving


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Aug 16, 2015)

Alex Wade outta nowhere.


----------



## myrtorp (Aug 16, 2015)

I was so close to buying one of these! I'd still like to try one out but I have never seen them in stock anywhere around here


----------



## Jaxcharvel (Aug 16, 2015)

I absolutely adore mine. I have 3 other 7's that are "nicer" but I continually gravitate back to this one. The neck is a tad beefy for my tastes, but it helps with hand cramping during long gigs. I'm not as fast on it however. It's also the brightest 7 that I own. Gonna swap out the Dactivators soon to remedy this.


----------



## possumkiller (Aug 17, 2015)

Can't wait to see the new one


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Aug 17, 2015)

I haven't had GAS for much since I got my Nuno 7, but an AW-7 baritone might be just the thing to reignite it!


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Aug 17, 2015)

AlexWadeWC said:


> AW-7B is in the talks.... hoping to receive a prototype soon.



Prototype is a good sign! AW-7B Shall be a GAS for me. Maybe a tele like the SCT?


----------



## Masoo2 (Aug 17, 2015)

ImBCRichBitch said:


> Prototype is a good sign! AW-7B Shall be a GAS for me. Maybe a tele like the SCT?


----------



## kevdes93 (Aug 17, 2015)

ESP probably wouldn't spring for that due to Stephen carpenter already having a baritone tele 7 sig, but ya never know. Itd be cool though, especially if it was based on alexs ash custom shop ESP


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Aug 23, 2015)

Glad to hear an update from the man himself! 

I really liked the overall feel and quality of my old AW7, but I've grown accustomed to 27" scale 7's with my 7421XL and DC7X, so a baritone Wade model would kick some serious ass  hopefully still with a blank board plus a reverse version of the same headstock  

Has there been any talk of the updated model having stainless frets? That's been a pretty big up-selling point for a lot of people on some of the more recent Schecter models and would give ESP a nice hand in the market for people interested in SS frets. Right now Schecter and Carvin (with basic specs) are the only guitars around that price range to offer them, at least to my knowledge.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Aug 26, 2015)

kevdes93 said:


> ESP probably wouldn't spring for that due to Stephen carpenter already having a baritone tele 7 sig, but ya never know. Itd be cool though, especially if it was based on alexs ash custom shop ESP



Exactly, My original sig was going to be the ash custom tele 7, but ESP didn't want to have 2 tele 7 sigs, so I opted for the "strat" 7.

The AW-7B is going to incorporate elements of my ash tele custom into the AW-7 design and im hoping all those who love my custom tele will dig the new AW-7 too


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Aug 26, 2015)

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Glad to hear an update from the man himself!
> 
> I really liked the overall feel and quality of my old AW7, but I've grown accustomed to 27" scale 7's with my 7421XL and DC7X, so a baritone Wade model would kick some serious ass  hopefully still with a blank board plus a reverse version of the same headstock
> 
> Has there been any talk of the updated model having stainless frets? That's been a pretty big up-selling point for a lot of people on some of the more recent Schecter models and would give ESP a nice hand in the market for people interested in SS frets. Right now Schecter and Carvin (with basic specs) are the only guitars around that price range to offer them, at least to my knowledge.



Good idea, I will certainly talk to them about SS frets, but I do like to keep the sigs as affordable as possible. I'd like to keep it under $1k retail.


----------



## kevdes93 (Aug 26, 2015)

An ash strat 7... hnggg...

^if the Keith merrow sig can have SS frets and be priced at 999$ maybe ESP could pull it off too!


----------



## ffcwoods (Aug 30, 2015)

So has anyone replaced their pickups with anything other than bareknuckles? (Duncan or Lace maybe?) Looking to change mine up... actives are also out of the question.


----------



## wilsky757 (Aug 30, 2015)

I'm pretty pumped to see this. I might actually buy a new guitar


----------



## ffcwoods (Aug 30, 2015)

And Alex... for what it's worth the new sig would be killer with that trans gray over ash like your custom shop tele. Just my $0.02 anyway.


----------



## HurrDurr (Oct 2, 2015)

Apparently, ESP teased this online somewhere. Is this the AW-7B? Tele or not I really love this finish. The current AW-7 is gorgeous, but most of the ones I've seen are finished way too dark _(an issue I see on a lot of LTD's)_ to the point where some of the figuring gets kinda lost in there. I've even seen some AW-7's looking nearly all-black from across the room. This, however, looks great!


----------



## theicon2125 (Oct 20, 2015)

AlexWadeWC said:


> Start saving



Can you say what type of neck joint it will be? I saw you talking about it possibly being a bolt-on and was wondering what you decided.


----------



## TankJon666 (Oct 21, 2015)

HurrDurr said:


> Apparently, ESP teased this online somewhere. Is this the AW-7B? Tele or not I really love this finish. The current AW-7 is gorgeous, but most of the ones I've seen are finished way too dark _(an issue I see on a lot of LTD's)_ to the point where some of the figuring gets kinda lost in there. I've even seen some AW-7's looking nearly all-black from across the room. This, however, looks great!



I absolutely LOVE the look and playability of the AW sigs and this is some next level shizz but I don't do 7 strings these days ...maybe a baritone 6? ...I know! unlikely.


----------



## Bearitone (Oct 26, 2015)

HurrDurr said:


> Apparently, ESP teased this online somewhere. Is this the AW-7B? Tele or not I really love this finish. The current AW-7 is gorgeous, but most of the ones I've seen are finished way too dark _(an issue I see on a lot of LTD's)_ to the point where some of the figuring gets kinda lost in there. I've even seen some AW-7's looking nearly all-black from across the room. This, however, looks great!



Stoked for this! Alex, is this the color you would go with or will we likely be seeing the new baritone in a red stain?


----------



## Smoked Porter (Nov 7, 2015)

https://twitter.com/Alexchapel/status/663140452611198976

Awww snap!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Dec 4, 2015)

^speaking of that tweet...

I forgot to post here for a while, but when I saw Whitechapel a few weeks ago in Austin, the guitar Alex was using for the drop G songs looked like the sunburst ESP pictured a few posts back, but it had the LTD logo and *I think* an ebony board... I'm thinking that guitar was the prototype and we'll be getting a sexy satin sunburst AW-7B sometime in 2016


----------



## Smoked Porter (Dec 4, 2015)

I was at that same show! I thought it looked like a natural finish, but I was watching from back near the bar, so I could be wrong about what he was using there. 

Edit: there's a natural finish AW-7B shown in the 2016 ESP thread though. It's in a YouTube clip near the bottom of page 12.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/300616-esp-2016-prototypes-12.html


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Dec 5, 2015)

^good catch! Also cool to see that the blue EC-7 model Zach was playing is going to be a production model as well  his looked awesome!


----------



## Smoked Porter (Dec 5, 2015)

Yeah it is really sweet. I hope they do the full LP thickness for the production model too.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Dec 6, 2015)

theicon2125 said:


> Can you say what type of neck joint it will be? I saw you talking about it possibly being a bolt-on and was wondering what you decided.



It will still be neck through. I like bolt ons but the large majority of every guitar I have owned has been neck through so I decided to just stick with it. It will be Maple neck through, ebony board, alder wings. I loved the sound of the alder mixed with baritone maple neck and the d-activators in my SCT-607B so I stuck with that on my sig and Im glad I did, the prototype I received sounds great. Super clear in lower tunings.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Dec 6, 2015)

kindsage said:


> Stoked for this! Alex, is this the color you would go with or will we likely be seeing the new baritone in a red stain?



This was just a custom shop of my regular AW-7 ESP did for me. This is not the AW-7B. Hope to have the final version and post some legit pictures in the coming weeks.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Dec 6, 2015)

Smoked Porter said:


> I was at that same show! I thought it looked like a natural finish, but I was watching from back near the bar, so I could be wrong about what he was using there.
> 
> Edit: there's a natural finish AW-7B shown in the 2016 ESP thread though. It's in a YouTube clip near the bottom of page 12.
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/300616-esp-2016-prototypes-12.html



The one in this video is the one I was using live and the 1st prototype.

It is an Ash laminate top on the body and headstock with ESPs Padauk Brown stain on the top. Matte finish all around. It is the LTD version of the AW-7B ESP custom I have.


----------



## jc986 (Dec 6, 2015)

Sounds awesome. I'm definitely in for one. I love my AW-7 and having baritone version would be an excellent addition.


----------



## themightyjaymoe (Dec 6, 2015)

I'm not sure this will be a good year for my wallet.


----------



## Mattykoda (Dec 6, 2015)

Alex,

Are we going to see stainless frets on the new model? Either way I'm in


----------



## Acrid (Dec 17, 2015)

One of the prototypes up on Ebay already!?

ESP Alex Wade AW 7 Baritone Paudauk Brown Stain PBS Prototype | eBay


----------



## LTigh (Dec 17, 2015)

Acrid said:


> One of the prototypes up on Ebay already!?
> 
> ESP Alex Wade AW 7 Baritone Paudauk Brown Stain PBS Prototype | eBay



It's Gear Orphanage. In addition to being an authorized dealer, they get lots of ESP and Schecter prototypes and B-Stock factory seconds.

Good place to get your ESP/Schecter fix on the discount.

Your mileage may vary, but I've been happy with them.


----------



## ffcwoods (Jan 9, 2016)

Alex Wade, Ben Savage, and Zach Householder of Whitechapel have also made significant updates to their respective models with the.LTD AW-7B,LTD BS-7B QM, and.LTD ZH-EC7B QM. All three are seven-string models at 26.5&#8221; baritone scale, and outstanding new finishes..

2016 Product Preview - The ESP Guitar Company

Sorry everyone my phone is being a dick and won't let me post the actual pics.


----------



## ffcwoods (Jan 9, 2016)

26.5 is a little less than I was hoping for but hey beggers can't be choosers and it's better than the signature model I don't have so who am I to say? Lol


----------



## Asphyxia (Jan 9, 2016)

Hey Alex can you convince the guitar center or any other shop in Knoxville to get your guitars.
The first time I went in there I was sure they would show some home town love no such luck though.


----------



## Mattykoda (May 5, 2019)

While I know this is a pretty hard bump I think it's worth mentioning this could be a new AW-7 sig in the future. Hopefully the specs will be close the custom shop.

















Specs:
2019 AW-7B Custom
27" 7 piece maple/walnut/paduak bolt on neck
Ebony fret board
Reversed Vintage style headstock
1 piece swamp ash body
Matte black open grain finish
dimarzioinc D-Activator Pickups
hipshotproducts tuners and bridge


----------



## JD27 (May 5, 2019)

Mattykoda said:


> While I know this is a pretty hard bump I think it's worth mentioning this could be a new AW-7 sig in the future. Hopefully the specs will be close the custom shop.



Would buy that in a heartbeat. Like a 7 string bolt-on version of the old Jon Donais model.


----------



## Smoked Porter (May 5, 2019)

JD27 said:


> Would buy that in a heartbeat. Like a 7 string bolt-on version of the old Jon Donais model.


Like it and one of those Charvel DK24s had a baby and added a string.


----------



## buriedoutback (May 5, 2019)

Oh Momma!


----------



## Smoked Porter (May 5, 2019)

I wish that the second version of his and Householder's sigs had been more widely available. Those were both really cool guitars. I wonder what happened.


----------



## Mattykoda (May 5, 2019)

Smoked Porter said:


> I wish that the second version of his and Householder's sigs had been more widely available. Those were both really cool guitars. I wonder what happened.



I'm curious too. Drumcity Guitarland posted the new model a while ago saying they were discontinued. Maybe the Km-7 reckoning strayed people away.


----------

